# 1st Birthday Blues



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Our little boy has been with us 2 months now and it is his first birthday soon.  

Am feeling like a total b*tch as I just can not get excited about it (internally of course - I am all smiles on the outside for the world to see).  I just keep comparing it with the emotions of my daughters birthday when I can relive every second of the day she was born as if it were yesterday and I feel so guilty that I just don't feel anything other than sorry for birth Mum who must be somewhere feeling like rubbish and its hit me like a brick.  

Anyone else feel wobbly around birthdays or just me??


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wanted to send hugs not there yet but it's not been long you need to give yourself time x x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

So many hugs xx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

I felt exactly the same way on my lo's 1st birthday, wished it was me that had given birth to him and did feel bad for birth mum. I actually felt really crappy about it and left birthday organising till the very last minute but then on his birthday felt great to be able to celebrate it with him and those feelings went away. Did not feel the same on his 2nd birthday, it's so much to get used to, give yourself some time xx


----------

